# It's here already



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's my little girls birthday tomorrow. 

Happy Birthday Miss Roo the Cockapoo :bday: Love you more every day xx 

Puppy Roo age 9 weeks:


All grown up:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Roo Poo ...* 

Love & hugs JoJo & her gang xxx

arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

arty2:arty2::bday::bday::bday::bday:arty:arty:

Oh little Roo is 1 already, all grown up now. Hmm doggy birthday cake at PITP me thinks


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday gorgeous Roo! It's Honey's birthday next week and it's gone so fast!

Big love from half brother Biccy! xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Roo. She is beautiful. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, happy birthday, lovely Roo! :best_wishes::best_wishes:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Roo!!! What a Big Beautiful Girl you are now!!!arty2:arty::best_wishes:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cheeky Girl! Hope ROOPOO HAS A Treat Filled Day  
:bday: :bday: :bday: :best_wishes: :bday: :bday: :bday:


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Happy birthday to Roo
Happy birthday to Roo 
Happy birthday dear Roo-oo
Happy birthday to Roo!!

Hip hip hooray!!

🎁🎉🐾


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

arty2::bday:arty: Happy birthday Roo!!

Can't believe how time flies - Meadow's 1st birthday is at the end of this month


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

arty:arty2::bday:Happy birthday beautiful girl, have a super day:bday:arty2:arty:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Roo the Kangaroo cockapoo!!! Uncle Colin love's ya


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Happy birthday Roo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Roo You are a beautiful young ladyarty2:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Roo poo xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROO:best_wishes: Bet you are being spoilt rotten, beautiful girl


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you all  She's just had a lovely birthday walk across Heartwood Forest with Obi and now we're all cooling down..it was hot and muggy! 

Her birthday present hasn't arrived (whoops, my fault for ordering late) but she's having a 'raw birthday cake' later complete with candle which the kids will just have to help her blow out..   I'll try to post some photos later.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

One of Roo's birthday presents arrived, yay! She might need it for Poo in the Peaks this weekend too...it's a 2-in-1 coat. It's a waterproof with an attachable fleece layer for the colder months  Here's a couple of pictures of her modelling it although we took it off quickly as it's been so warm today.





and here's the birthday girl eating her cake. We just about got the candle out before she grabbed the entire cake and ran off down the garden  



She's also getting a new collar but it hasn't arrived yet. All in all a lovely 1st birthday.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

That's lovely, happy 1st birthday Roo. See you on Saturday x x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

eddie1 said:


> That's lovely, happy 1st birthday Roo. See you on Saturday x x


 Thanks, yes so looking forward to meeting you


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

wow time flies. happy birthday Roo arty2:arty2:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pics. 
I like Obi's expression - 'phew, thank goodness it is not me she is dressing up'!
Will Roo be able to swim in her new coat? I'm assuming all the 'poos will dash straight into the river a the first opportunity


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROO XXXarty2:arty2:*

looks like she has been having a lovely day - its scary how all these poo babies are growing so fast!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab photos Clare .. ahh Roo is gorgeous


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROO. :bday::bday:


----------

